# UDLAP Grad School in English?



## joseline (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi!

Has anyone attended UDLAP in Puebla? I am trying to figure out whether it is possible to go thru Grad School with very little Spanish= if the classes can be taken in English? I have been told this Uni is bilingual, but does anyone have a clue if that includes grad school too? I have tried to finf out from the Uni but get no replies.....

Thanks a million for your reply!!!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I don't know about that school but most, that make the 'bilingual' claim, really mean that both languages are used. That would lead me to believe that you should have a reasonable command of written and spoken Spanish.


----------



## joseline (Feb 3, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> I don't know about that school but most, that make the 'bilingual' claim, really mean that both languages are used. That would lead me to believe that you should have a reasonable command of written and spoken Spanish.


Thanks for your answer. I talked to the school again and appearently there are classes held in English but not a whole Masters program, at least not at the moment and in my field. Better study hard for Spanish class then


----------

